# Using the loo infront of your partner



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

*What are your bathroom rules?*​
Peeing infront if your partner is fine 14555.34%Sh!ting infront of your partner is fine 7729.39%Ewww, gross, none of the above!!4015.27%


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My partner and I were watching an episode of Him & Her last night where the girlfriend went to loo with the bathroom door open. So my bloke and I got talking about it...what is acceptable and what does everyone else do? We personally have absolute privacy when it comes to the bathroom. However, with my ex, he often pee'd infront of me, for example, when I would be brushing my teeth he'd just come in and pee; it didn't bother me at all.

I was wondering what everyone else does? Do you pee infront of your partner, sh!t infront of them or is any of that a big no no?


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

No secrets in our house


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

When im over my girlfriends house i always have have **** or sh*t with door open gotta have bit convo when on toilet get to bored otherwise :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

My and the missus have a pee in front of each other but I wouldnt lay a big cable while she was pottering about in the bathroom. If she did I would leave her :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

would never 5ht infront of the gf but i am more than happy to pi55 on her when requested


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I used to do all of them and vice versa!!!

However, A mans poo time is sacred, and time to reflect, surf net and read gadget mags and stuff and basically get away from nagging!!

This fact was had not been lost on past partners who knew soon as I went for a dump they could actually collar me and trap me into talking about stupid girlie stuff like relationships and all that bollox:cursing: :cursing:

And nothing I could do:cursing:

Now, my daughter waits till I have closed door, then gets her toys and follows me in:cursing: :cursing:

Dont women realise a mans poo time, is time to reflect and escape from females??????


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

does peeing on your partner count?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

my cat always wants to sit in the bathroom while im having a crap. strange animal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> my cat always wants to sit in the bathroom while im having a crap. strange animal


Ha ha, everytime I go into the bathroom my cat follows me. It's nice when having a bath though; good company


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

No probs with having a burst in front of the mrs and vice versa, been the same with all my birds TBH! Prob says alot about the women I go for!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It seems that a lot of people pee on each other?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Katy said:


> Ha ha, everytime I go into the bathroom my cat follows me. It's nice when having a bath though; good company


I agree, miss her when she doesnt make an appearance


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> It seems that a lot of people pee on each other?


yep :devil2:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I knew this thread would go that way :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

I wait for my missus to jump in the bath and deliberatly go have a ****e.

Ive can honestly say Ive never seen the missus have a poo once, in 14 years of being together, not even been upstairs while she has one, im sure she doesnt poo, wierd sod she is.

She says she waits for me to go out so I dont hear her hahaha


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

chilisi said:


> My dog enjoys watching also. Puts his head in my rolled down jeans sometimes and looks up at me.... :confused1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

my cat do this too loooooooool.


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

No way!!!! the bitch stinks.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I think that the closest my fella has gotten to seeing me on the loo is when I almost passed out from an illness; thankfully there wasn't anything unpleasent to see; just me slumped over the bath being sick.

He's never seen me pee but I think I'd be ok with it. I wouldn't be fussed if he pee'd infront of me; but that's as far as I'd be willing to go. Of course, when I one day give birth, this boundry may be broken!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Wonder if a mod will delete this thread like the did mine yesterday


----------



## TheNatural1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Well i think its fine for me to do a p!ss if she is brushing her teeth or something, but if its the other way about......HELL NO

Number 2 is personal time only! Maybe a book/magazine allowed in then :thumb:

Although we do have a bit of a dodgy door on our bathroom, glass window pane in the door. When we bought it looked frosted through the wrapping, when we opened it we seen the design on it had no frosting at all, so its see through.

Which means priavte time is never completely private!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wee and poo in front of the missus, she will only wee in front of me though.......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

P1ssing is aceptable but I like a bit of peace to uncoil a cable...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

As long as she doesnt expect me to wipe it for her after a log..... :ban:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

A bunch of us were at Superbikes Brands a few years back, we were sharing 2 to twin rooms.

My mate riggers was in the shower getting spruced up as we werre off out for some snap and a beer or 3 and he smells this awful poo stench......

He whips back the curtain and his roomey, our mate dowlers, is got the paper up and is rolling out the toffee crisps............"Ey up Riggers!"

Dirty c unt


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

we both do it..... no door closed and if she in il go in for a 1 or 2 and vice versa..... I never thought anything of it but she thought it was a bit weird for a start tho.


----------



## anthonychall (Jun 10, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I used to do all of them and vice versa!!!
> 
> However, A mans poo time is sacred, and time to reflect, surf net and read gadget mags and stuff and basically get away from nagging!!
> 
> ...


Id go with this! JW has hit the nail on the head.

Poo time is sacred.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

....come to think of it there isnt anything id do and hide from her or not do infront of her......... is this weird ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Will pee in front of RK, but prefer to keep my sh1t time just for me.

However, love timing it if poss, so I get it dumped right before she goes in, funny as fvck :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

our door always stays open unless its a number 2... always has...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> our door always stays open unless its a number 2... always has...


Same with us TBH...


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

P!ss in front of the mrs sometimes and she does the same, not a problem at all. Keep number 2 private though!


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Katy said:


> I think that the closest my fella has gotten to seeing me on the loo is when I almost passed out from an illness; thankfully there wasn't anything unpleasent to see;* just me slumped over the bath* being sick.
> 
> *He's never seen me pee but I think I'd be ok with it*. I wouldn't be fussed if he pee'd infront of me; but that's as far as I'd be willing to go. Of course, *when I one day give birth, this boundry may be broken*!


Really dont mean to be personal, but, hasn't he seen you in much more compromising positions in the bedroom? lol

I'm sure we've all seen a lot more intimate (& just downright disgusting at times) acts from our partners (& vice versa) in the past, but peeing in a toilet for a lot of people is taboo.

Strange.

We've been together 14 years & I've seen two births but the boundaries in the bathroom are still the same - comfortable with P but not Sh.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BB73 said:


> *Really dont mean to be personal, but, hasn't he seen you in much more compromising positions in the bedroom? lol*
> 
> I'm sure we've all seen a lot more intimate (& just downright disgusting at times) acts from our partners (& vice versa) in the past, but peeing in a toilet for a lot of people is taboo.
> 
> ...


Well yes, but that's been for the purpose of fun and pleasure; pee'ing infront of him wouldn't be for the same purpose!!

I do agree though that our culture has strange taboos!!!


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Katy said:


> Well yes, but that's been for the purpose of fun and pleasure;* pee'ing infront of him wouldn't be for the same purpose!!*
> 
> I do agree though that our culture has strange taboos!!!


According to earlier posts, it could be!!! :whistling:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pee pee yes, poo poo no! Gotta keep some mystery ent ya lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

****ings not to bad but if you are gonna horse out a big bad boy then you need the privicy to pull the faces and make the sound effects!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

im probably just immature but i wouldnt be able to stop laughing if the gf was squeezing one out while i was brushing my nashers


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Would never do either in front of a women! Its sacred reading time FFS, I wouldn't have finished a book or mag in my life if it wasn't for poo time!


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

NickC said:


> Would never do either in front of a women! Its sacred reading time FFS, I wouldn't have finished a book or mag in my life if it wasn't for poo time!


reading? I prefer to listen to my mp3 player in there lol


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've never [email protected] in front of a gf, and only ever p!ssed once or twice in front of them, not really keen tbh. It's odd when you consider plenty of people like having bum fun, you could witness a lot worse than just your partner taking a dump, and childbirth for that matter, have a baby, then do a poo for all the midwifes/doctors/other half to see. its worse when you can hear them and not see them, visiting them in uni, small room, crappy flimsy door on the bathroom, and then the acoustics of the room that brilliantly amplify (sp?) everything. I don't like that, i die a bit inside


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I leave the door open for everyone to see. Forutnatly my mrs family all find it funny (living with them at the mo).


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

PMSL at this thread, why? Because when I first bought house with my missus, the 1st day in I was having a relaxing time in the bath, 1st bath (ever as I'm a smelly ginge) in our lovely brand spanking new home. In comes the missus who sits on the loo and starts chatting, which is the kind of thing you do in a new home. Then she went just like a bloke would "oo hang on" strain - and explosion! Not a cute little jobby, a full on weekly empty no less and it was that acrid you could chew on it. "Aahhh been needing that all day", wipes, washes and fcks off leaving me to the smell. That was when I decided I had to marry her, she was a keeper


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I take a pi$$ in front of my lass i'd even take a poop, but i'd never wipe in front of her...damn they're sticky poops need to check to make sure my butt is g2g without leaving skidz!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sure im not the only one that has actually pis.sed on their girlfriend?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you all seriously take that long to take a dump that you have chance to read a book, mag. Im in there 1 minute max then a quick 1 wipe if its a 'clean sweep' or a few wipes if not...... :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I sit with the door open for everyone to see


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm sure im not the only one that has actually pis.sed on their girlfriend?


I find that whole business, just funny...is it meant to be sexual...am not getting the sexual side of that...I just find it hilarious - and kinda stupid tbh! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I find that whole business, just funny...is it meant to be sexual...am not getting the sexual side of that...I just find it hilarious - and kinda stupid tbh! :lol:


Im with you on this one. How wierd muct you be to WANT to p1ss on someone for sexual pleasure? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm sure im not the only one that has actually pis.sed on their girlfriend?


she dont find it funny first thing in the morning after drinking 8 pints of stella the night before


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RedKola said:


> I find that whole business, just funny...is it meant to be sexual...am not getting the sexual side of that...I just find it hilarious - and kinda stupid tbh! :lol:


Oh yeah, didn't do it to turn each other on, did it cos im a sick fecker and it was funny as f.uck (she was in the shower at the time so im not completely gross).


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Do you all seriously take that long to take a dump that you have chance to read a book, mag. Im in there 1 minute max then a quick 1 wipe if its a 'clean sweep' or a few wipes if not...... :thumb:


lmfao.... must be well stretched to just fall out :lol:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh yeah, didn't do it to turn each other on, did it cos im a sick fecker and it was funny as f.uck (she was in the shower at the time so im not completely gross).


Theres definately a wrongness there..... :whistling:


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

We've never done either in front of each other. Definitly wouldnt sh/t in front of each other!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bert1 said:


> lmfao.... must be well stretched to just fall out :lol:


No, just a big squeeze and the deed is done.


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> No, just a big squeeze and the deed is done.


lol.... ok I believe you


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> No, just a big squeeze and the deed is done.


With you on that one mate, never in there for longer than a couple of minutes unless I'm ill lol.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> With you on that one mate, never in there for longer than a couple of minutes unless I'm ill lol.


X 3 - unless i've got the squits!


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

bert1 said:


> lmfao.... must be well stretched to just fall out :lol:


Nah - I like that method.

Wait 'til the last possible moment, almost poking its head out then rush to get your pants down before you fill 'em.

You should try it.

It is really quite exhilarating, especially when you cant get a button undone on your fly! :cursing: :thumb:


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

roflmfao....think il give it a miss BB73 - id probly **** myself lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bert1 said:


> Theres definately a wrongness there..... :whistling:


But don't you think it's awesome two people can do sick s.hit together and laugh about it. I know i do. I can say and do anything with my mrs' and it will always end in us laughing. I'm sure others are the same.

Some obv. wont want that though.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Do you all seriously take that long to take a dump that you have chance to read a book, mag. Im in there 1 minute max then a quick 1 wipe if its a 'clean sweep' or a few wipes if not...... :thumb:


we have magazines in the bathroom and DB likes to chill out and have a read. Usally MD or flex magazine LOL

We pee in front of each other, and DB tires to pee on me in the shower cause he thinks its funny but we dont poopy infront of each otehr thats just YUCK. We do however tell each other about them at times.

I get to hear just how perfectly formed his is and also how it touched the water before it left his bum :cursing:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

BB73 said:


> Nah - I like that method.
> 
> Wait 'til the last possible moment, almost poking its head out then rush to get your pants down before you fill 'em.
> 
> ...


That's when I start running on the spot with shakey hands panicking lol. Ar$e hardly touches the seat before delivery.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BB73 said:


> Nah - I like that method.
> 
> Wait 'til the last possible moment, almost poking its head out then rush to get your pants down before you fill 'em.
> 
> ...


Or your in your van in the middle of nowhere and can't find a toilet. If you get to the point and have to go and think "ive got no toilet roll" dont just leave it dirty, use your socks. They wipe really well!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MissBC said:


> we have magazines in the bathroom and DB likes to chill out and have a read. Usally MD or flex magazine LOL
> 
> We pee in front of each other, and DB *tires to pee on me in the shower cause he thinks its funny* but we dont poopy infront of each otehr thats just YUCK. We do however tell each other about them at times.
> 
> I get to hear just how perfectly formed his is and also how it touched the water before it left his bum :cursing:


He's right, it is funny. Then to get him back, you should stand over him when he is in the bath and let it flow. thats how the mrs got me back.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> But don't you think it's awesome two people can do sick s.hit together and laugh about it. I know i do. I can say and do anything with my mrs' and it will always end in us laughing. I'm sure others are the same.
> 
> Some obv. wont want that though.


x2

the occasional golden shower goes on in my house and sometimes its really funny (when someone gets it in the eye!) and sometimes its just horny cos its wrong

:thumb:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> That's when I start running on the spot with shakey hands panicking lol.* Ar$e hardly touches the seat before delivery*.


Thats awesome!

It's a bit like when you used to play that game with your mates seeing who p!ss the highest on a wall, only now the stakes are higher - how far from the toilet can you squat & still have no spillage?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> x2
> 
> the occasional golden shower goes on in my house and sometimes its really funny (when someone gets it in the eye!) and sometimes its just horny cos its wrong
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah, like doing the mrs' in the bum and pulling it out for a blowie!!!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He's right, it is funny. Then to get him back, you should stand over him when he is in the bath and let it flow. thats how the mrs got me back.


Ramsay takes showers - there's no way I'm ever getting him back lol :lol:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Or your in your van in the middle of nowhere and can't find a toilet. If you get to the point and have to go and think "ive got no toilet roll" dont just leave it dirty, use your socks. They wipe really well!


Wouldn't want to get cold feet.

I'd use my boxers!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

quinn85 said:


> I've never [email protected] in front of a gf, and only ever p!ssed once or twice in front of them, not really keen tbh. It's odd when you consider plenty of people like having bum fun, you could witness a lot worse than just your partner taking a dump, and childbirth for that matter, have a baby, then do a poo for all the midwifes/doctors/other half to see. its worse when you can hear them and not see them, visiting them in uni, small room, crappy flimsy door on the bathroom, and then the acoustics of the room that brilliantly amplify (sp?) everything. I don't like that, i die a bit inside


I do find toilet noises hilarious. I'm really quite imature when it comes to that....to the point that I can cry with laughter!!



kieren1234 said:


> Do you all seriously take that long to take a dump that you have chance to read a book, mag. Im in there 1 minute max then a quick 1 wipe if its a 'clean sweep' or a few wipes if not...... :thumb:


Yeah I don't get this reading in the toilet business! I don't find the toilet a place to hang out and read! I always find it a turn off whenever I see books or mags in someones toilet cos I know exactly what people are doing when they read them.



MissBC said:


> we have magazines in the bathroom and DB likes to chill out and have a read. Usally MD or flex magazine LOL
> 
> We pee in front of each other, and DB tires to pee on me in the shower cause he thinks its funny but we dont poopy infront of each otehr thats just YUCK. We do however tell each other about them at times.
> 
> *I get to hear just how perfectly formed his is and also how it touched the water before it left his bum* :cursing:


Oh my god that made me laugh so much!! My man's response was 'if i tried to pee on you in the shower I think I'd wake up in casualty!'. :laugh:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

RedKola said:


> Ramsay takes showers - there's no way I'm ever getting him back lol :lol:


You could bend over in front of the shower door when he's in there as if "offering" him something, then when he opens it BAM you release!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, like doing the mrs' in the bum and pulling it out for a blowie!!!


My reaction to this was a verbal 'ewww'...:laugh:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Taking a pi55 is fine if we can't wait but anything else is out of bounds.

Have 3 toilets in my house so never really a probem though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bert1 said:


> lol.... ok I believe you


PM'ing you pics of my tight shvinkter as we speak


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I take mammoth sh!tes so like some alone time


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> my cat always wants to sit in the bathroom while im having a crap. strange animal


Mine actually climbs into my pants when they are around my ankles and just lays down til i'm finished :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Katy said:


> My reaction to this was a verbal 'ewww'...:laugh:


She only lets me do it if she is drunk lol!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Mine actually climbs into my pants when they are around my ankles and just lays down til i'm finished :confused1:


I think this is a common thing because i have had two cats that have done this now!

I doint want to disturb him, so i waddle back to bed lol.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> PM'ing you pics of my tight shvinkter as we speak


Maybe we could have a poll?

Anyone interested should send pics of their shvinkter to Bert1

Is that ok Bert1?


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

roflmfao noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, like doing the mrs' in the bum and pulling it out for a blowie!!!


lmao....

ive been told that my gf will only do that when i let her buy a strap on so i can do the same..... cant see it happening but who knows lol


----------



## bert1 (Aug 22, 2010)

BB73 said:


> Maybe we could have a poll?
> 
> Anyone interested should send pics of their shvinkter to Bert1
> 
> Is that ok Bert1?


BB73 I wasnt joking....stop sending me nude pics ffs!!!! lol :lol:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

bert1 said:


> BB73 I wasnt joking....stop sending me nude pics ffs!!!! lol :lol:


Sorry, Don't you want this last one then? it's a good one! lol :lol:


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

my partner used to break into the toilet while i was ****ting and sit n watch me just to make me feel uncomfitable... weird i know


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

it dont bother me in the slightest but she hates it ha ha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't think I'd have any desire to be in the bathroom with anyone who's doing a sh!t; I wouldn't think any less of my partner if he did infront of me, but I don't think I'd be too happy with the situation.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I've seen Ramsays sh1t face....it's the same as his cum face! LMFAO! :lol:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Wouldn't really be into looking at my missus crunching some fat sh1t out to be honest:lol:

A wee is fine but its not hard work closing the bathroom door:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> My partner and I were watching an episode of Him & Her last night where the girlfriend went to loo with the bathroom door open. So my bloke and I got talking about it...what is acceptable and what does everyone else do? We personally have absolute privacy when it comes to the bathroom. However, with my ex, he often pee'd infront of me, for example, when I would be brushing my teeth he'd just come in and pee; it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> I was wondering what everyone else does? Do you pee infront of your partner, sh!t infront of them or is any of that a big no no?


i will happily pi$$ and dump infront of my (female) cat however the missus is a no-no

I've never got round to approaching the question with her but I doubt she'd jump at the opportunity to allow me to watch her

although it can be off putting when your concentrating on forcing out a dump thats bigger then you and the cat jumps on your lap


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

davetherave said:


> i will happily pi$$ and dump infront of my (female) cat however the missus is a no-no
> 
> I've never got round to approaching the question with her but I doubt she'd jump at the opportunity to allow me to watch her
> 
> although it can be off putting when your concentrating on forcing out a dump thats bigger then you and the cat jumps on your lap


Yeah, I'm not shy with my moggies. But I can understand why your partner wouldn't jump at the chance to be seen! I sure wouldn't. But that could be parlty due to that fact that I'm generally self-conscious anyway.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah, I'm not shy with my moggies. But I can understand why your partner wouldn't jump at the chance to be seen! I sure wouldn't. But that could be parlty due to that fact that I'm generally self-conscious anyway.


just for research purposes I will approach the question tomorrow, just for the viewers of UK-M I am willing to be labelled (even more of) a perv :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Katy said:


> Oh my god that made me laugh so much!! My man's response was 'if i tried to pee on you in the shower I think I'd wake up in casualty!'. :laugh:


DB thinks its SOOOOOOOOOO funny, il be with my back to him under the shower or exfoliating etc and he will go all quiet then il turn around and see the look of concentration and the smirk on his face look down and hes trying to aim his winky in my direction all while trying to pee, but if i can catch him before he starts he cant do it cause he gets pee pee stage fright LOL


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

My wife and I have no secrets/privacy. No harm in taking a dump infront of each other. You share all sorts of other horrible things. If ones sick you would be there, you lick each others parts for pleasure and I suspect all the guys on here shying away from their doris pooing would hapily ram their pecker up her ring. 

My 2 year old is often in the bathroom when I'm curling out a Rodney and infact he backs up inbetween my legs and tries to fill in my crossword for me! His scrawl is probably nearer to the answers than mine. lol. Not to mention the fact he can't have any sense of smell!!

All those shying away, what happens if you live a long and happy life together until old age and then one of you becomes incontinent?? You going to leave your partner sitting in their own tuds?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

We p1ss but dont sh1t.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Little Ron said:


> My wife and I have no secrets/privacy. No harm in taking a dump infront of each other. You share all sorts of other horrible things. If ones sick you would be there, you lick each others parts for pleasure and I suspect all the guys on here shying away from their doris pooing would hapily ram their pecker up her ring.
> 
> My 2 year old is often in the bathroom when I'm curling out a Rodney and infact he backs up inbetween my legs and tries to fill in my crossword for me! His scrawl is probably nearer to the answers than mine. lol. Not to mention the fact he can't have any sense of smell!!
> 
> *All those shying away, what happens if you live a long and happy life together until old age and then one of you becomes incontinent?? You going to leave your partner sitting in their own tuds?*


I think that's a bit different, if you love someone and they need your help, however indignified, you'd help them without a flinch. I know that when I had a hospital appointment a lot of my dignity flew out of the window and my partner didn't flinch. That's different though to using the bathroom infront of each other for the sake of it. I'm not judging though; if people are comfortable with it then cool...I can imagine it's kind of nice to be so relaxed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MissBC said:


> DB thinks its SOOOOOOOOOO funny, il be with my back to him under the shower or exfoliating etc and he will go all quiet then il turn around and see the look of concentration and the smirk on his face look down and hes trying to aim his winky in my direction all while trying to pee, but if i can catch him before he starts he cant do it cause he gets pee pee stage fright LOL


Oh the fun you two must have :lol: do you ever return the favour?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Time to up the anti. How many of you have p!ssed on your OH? I did the old going to the toilet in my dreams thing a few months ago and woke up mid stream to find I was standing over my missus' side of the bed spraying all over her. She was so not amused and took a lot of convincing that I hadn't done it on purpose.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Time to up the anti. How many of you have p!ssed on your OH? I did the old going to the toilet in my dreams thing a few months ago and woke up mid stream to find I was standing over my missus' side of the bed spraying all over her. She was so not amused and took a lot of convincing that I hadn't done it on purpose.


Never. I was asked to by an ex but it just isn't my thing. Plus, must be a nightmare to clean up if you do it in the bed!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Katy said:


> Oh the fun you two must have :lol: do you ever return the favour?


She tries.. There are no words to describe the horrific look on her face as she is trying to tilt her pelvis forward to get some sort of forward flow out of her rat! :lol: :lol:

Weeing infront of each other is totally fine, pooing is not imo

ALthough Briar has started to leave the door open when she poops now ffs


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Katy said:


> I think that's a bit different, if you love someone and they need your help, however indignified, you'd help them without a flinch. I know that when I had a hospital appointment a lot of my dignity flew out of the window and my partner didn't flinch. That's different though to using the bathroom infront of each other for the sake of it. I'm not judging though; if people are comfortable with it then cool...I can imagine it's kind of nice to be so relaxed


I know its different and I am obviously being an **** but some people must be saying that they don't becuase its discusting or dirty or similar? TBH I havent read the whole thread as I couldn't be bothered with 7 pages of "yes I do" or "eww No way" 

I too have been unfortunate to have been in hospital, in traction, so bed ridden for well over a week. Dumping in a cardboard hat in bed is very indignified and would rate that as much much worse than having a relaxed poo in your own home. I can't imagine how someone must feel that cannot control it and craps themselves all the time. I know as a partner you would help them out because of that fact but surely washing and wiping it off your partners bum is much worse than just being in the same room while they curl one out? Mind you having to do something and just doing something are two different things.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Little Ron said:


> I know its different and I am obviously being an **** but some people must be saying that they don't becuase its discusting or dirty or similar? TBH I havent read the whole thread as I couldn't be bothered with 7 pages of "yes I do" or "eww No way"
> 
> I too have been unfortunate to have been in hospital, in traction, so bed ridden for well over a week. Dumping in a cardboard hat in bed is very indignified and would rate that as much much worse than having a relaxed poo in your own home. I can't imagine how someone must feel that cannot control it and craps themselves all the time. I know as a partner you would help them out because of that fact but surely washing and wiping it off your partners bum is much worse than just being in the same room while they curl one out? *Mind you **having **to do something and just doing something are two different things.*


Yeah I agree. I used to work with some who had a colostomy bag that one day accidentially spilt. I felt so bad for him. Poo is by far one of our country's biggest taboos....along with sex I think.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> She tries.. There are no words to describe the horrific look on her face as she is trying to tilt her pelvis forward to get some sort of forward flow out of her rat! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Weeing infront of each other is totally fine, pooing is not imo
> 
> ALthough Briar has started to leave the door open when she poops now ffs


I DO NOT.... thats only if im unsure as to if im gonna go poopy or not... when i have decided the door will then close!

Your to busy sitting on the couch in your pants to know if the door is open or shut!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought women didnt poo?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I used to do all of them and vice versa!!!
> 
> However, A mans poo time is sacred, and time to reflect, surf net and read gadget mags and stuff and basically get away from nagging!!
> 
> ...


 :lol: A woman's poo time is sacred too.....also time for surfing net and looking at car and muscle mags lol



Ashcrapper said:


> my cat always wants to sit in the bathroom while im having a crap. strange animal


So do mine. Then rub up against your legs and demand to be fussed.....



DB said:


> She tries.. There are no words to describe the horrific look on her face as she is trying to tilt her pelvis forward to get some sort of forward flow out of her rat! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Weeing infront of each other is totally fine, pooing is not imo
> 
> *ALthough Briar has started to leave the door open when she poops now ffs*


Ha ha ha GOOD. :thumb:

Happy to wee, OH is happy to do whatever in front of me, but I'm with JW in that it's sacred time and I'd rather be alone with a magazine or a soppy cat lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

davetherave said:


> I thought women didnt poo?


im with you there mate they dont, ever, end of.

i'd **** infront of her but never go no.2, i dont even like it with someone in the room next to the bathroom haha. home alone is best 

never walked in on her pi55ing but i know she wouldnt care, and we've already covered the fact that she only has an ar5ehole for putting things IN to and not things coming out :lol:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

As Martin Lawrence says, you know you are in love when you can take a dirty, smelly sh1t whilst she is brushing her teeth...


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

russforever said:


> does peeing on your partner count?


seriously wana do this.

how do u go abotu asking?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

HJL said:


> seriously wana do this.
> 
> how do u go abotu asking?


what's the appeal with this?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

HJL said:


> seriously wana do this.
> 
> how do u go abotu asking?


cocaine.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Wee fine poo no way.

My cat also bitches like crazy if I don't let him in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

yes i have been naughty many a times and flushed the toilet in front of people.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Katy said:


> what's the appeal with this?


why do birds fly? lol

no idea. reckon it would be horney as hell though:cool2:

maybe like jizzing but theres loads of it? really no idea.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do both, but prefer pooing on my own.

Perfect time to gather my thoughts - alone.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

HJL said:


> seriously wana do this.
> 
> how do u go abotu asking?


just do it, that way you can pretend it was an accident


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

davetherave said:


> just do it, that way you can pretend it was an accident


Hmm, I sure wouldn't be impressed if my fella did that!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm very open minded and love everything about womens bodies BUT the site of ANY bird sitting there retching, farting and spannering out a big log stinking like a cabbage soup kitchen is maybe something any relationship can do without..........

best having a little bit of mystique


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Of course. Nothing like a good blumpy!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont mind either way but if I had to suggest, I am more relaxed when alone with the door closed, this makes elimination more rewarding. :lol:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd been seeing my current lady for a month or so and suggested " we take things to the next level"

I then had a wee in front of her...


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

I got blitzed on whiskey and ****ed in my best mates mums kitchen. woke up in the morning to world war three.

genuinely cant remember doing it, im not the type to do that sh1t for fun either!!

im talking proper ****ed everywhere on the kitchen floor


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

shauno said:


> I got blitzed on whiskey and ****ed in my best mates mums kitchen. woke up in the morning to world war three.
> 
> genuinely cant remember doing it, im not the type to do that sh1t for fun either!!
> 
> im talking proper ****ed everywhere on the kitchen floor


Good man. I recall a similar incident (not involving me thankfully) where a guy **** on my mate mums cream carpet!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

I can laugh looking back, but at the time it wasnt funny waking up to angry mum going skitz at me, i scrubbed that floor lol good times though


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

shauno said:


> I got blitzed on whiskey and ****ed in my best mates mums kitchen. woke up in the morning to world war three.
> 
> genuinely cant remember doing it, im not the type to do that sh1t for fun either!!
> 
> im talking proper ****ed everywhere on the kitchen floor


I remember my ex pee'd in his mates wardrobe. Thankfully for him, his mate too had had the odd drunken incident too so he wasn't too mad.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

BLUMKINS ARE KING


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The most unfeminine thing l can think of is listening to my mrs drop logs like she's throwing bricks from Barton bridge into the manchester ship canal !!!!

ANd if you think for one minute l would put my tongue within ten foot of it afterwards your seriously misguided !


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No to both....revolting thought.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i cant believe people actually **** and sh!t infront of each other. its nasty. not for me at all. same with my missuz. i dont even fart in front of her normally. comes down to respect really. but sometimes cant help it.

ive never heard or smelt her fart. if she did i would finish with her.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

El Ricardinho said:


> i cant believe people actually **** and sh!t infront of each other. its nasty. not for me at all. same with my missuz. i dont even fart in front of her normally. comes down to respect really. but sometimes cant help it.
> 
> *ive never heard or smelt her fart. if she did i would finish with her*.


accepting your partner flaws n all is what its all about ... dont be so dramatic.. you might like it ;P


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

I've gone nearly 11 months without farting infront of my missus which I'm well impressed with, there have been times when I've had to tell her I'm later home then I am so I can get myself a nice surf n turf


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> I've gone nearly 11 months without farting infront of my missus which I'm well impressed with, there have been times when I've had to tell her I'm later home then I am so I can get myself a nice surf n turf


Does she think you're even human? If a bloke wasn't willing to fart in front of me I'd get shot - ffs there's no way I'm holding mine in for so long!!!! I have no choice anyway, apparently I fart in my sleep lol!! :laugh:


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

pee is fine wouldn't poo though.

although id never ask and dont think id still be with her if she wanted to watch me.


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

A m8 of mine doesnt even like his girlfriend farting but has a fetish and lets her take a dump on his chest!!! He also dabbles in feltching.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mjc1 said:


> He also dabbles in feltching.


Dabbles in it?

What - suck it and see?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont get the ****ing on each other ? What is kinky about that


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hes a heavy smoker so his suction isnt at its best, hence only dabbles


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

jjmac said:


> cocaine.


The world's number one aphrodisiac and inhibition remover :beer:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Neither!! Seriously what the...! haha

You know the romance has gone if you do either in front of the other!


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

girlfriend sat on my lap while I dropped a log last week. No joke.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Mjc1 said:


> A m8 of mine doesnt even like his girlfriend farting but has a fetish and lets her take a dump on his chest!!! He also dabbles in feltching.


Its allways a "mate" aint it :whistling:


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Was on holiday a few weeks back and done a fvcking romper stomper of a sh!t and was so impressed by it i left it in the pan with the toilet roll up the side of the toilet with the lid down. The burd then wakes up and goes for a p!ss opens the lid and nearly has a fvcking heart attack. That my friends is how to mentally scar a chick not to fvcking mess or shel get that on her when she sleeps!

But yeah, i take a p!ss infronta her and id go for a dump and shed walk in and brush her teeth or something...but usually shel walk back out as iv pretty much just sh4t a donkey out.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TheNatural1 said:


> Although we do have a bit of a dodgy door on our bathroom, glass window pane in the door. When we bought it looked frosted through the wrapping, when we opened it we seen the design on it had no frosting at all, so its see through.


Get a curtain.... 



BillC said:


> PMSL at this thread, why? Because when I first bought house with my missus, the 1st day in I was having a relaxing time in the bath, 1st bath (ever as I'm a smelly ginge) in our lovely brand spanking new home. In comes the missus who sits on the loo and starts chatting, which is the kind of thing you do in a new home. Then she went just like a bloke would "oo hang on" strain - and explosion! Not a cute little jobby, a full on weekly empty no less and it was that acrid you could chew on it. "Aahhh been needing that all day", wipes, washes and fcks off leaving me to the smell. *That was when I decided I had to marry her, she was a keeper*


lmao... that, and the fact she was prepared to shag a ginger.... :whistling:





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> But don't you think it's awesome two people can do sick s.hit together and laugh about it. I know i do. I can say and do anything with my mrs' and it will always end in us laughing. I'm sure others are the same.
> 
> Some obv. wont want that though.


Why would they not though?

I dnt get some ppl.

You OH should also be ur best mate..... you should be able to be stupid and childish and immature and do all the same stuff you can do in front of you best same-sex mates!



Beklet said:


> :lol: A woman's poo time is sacred too.....also time for surfing net and looking at car and muscle mags lol
> 
> So do mine. Then rub up against your legs and demand to be fussed.....
> 
> ...


Cats/dogs.... NO

They are locked out lmao..!!

No1 in front of OH..... no prob

No2.... dep how long you've been with them and what your relationship is. Some relationships its fine... others you know they'd not be ok with it soooo......

Peeing on each other.... or in front of each other for sexual purposes.... well why the hell not between consenting adults? Never done it myself but who am I to judge? Ffs ppl get up to far worse lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hobbio said:


> The world's number one aphrodisiac and inhibition remover :beer:


 :thumbup1:



Matt 1 said:


> Neither!! Seriously what the...! haha
> 
> You know the romance has gone if you do either in front of the other!


Am guessing you are young haha.....



romper stomper said:


> hahah the only time married men can get away rom that is when the wife is not in - although you still get phones and texts- but whan haveing a large dump - ah peace and quiet


Ppl say this sort of **** so much..... did you all marry the wrong ppl or what????


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll do both in front of OH but she won't. If she's sat dumping and I need a p!ss I often tell her to spread her legs so I can have a leak. She tells me to f u c k off so I have one in the shower.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Pee pee yes, poo poo no! Gotta keep some mystery ent ya lol


Exactly:laugh:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Surprised nobody has posted this yet 

xeJ84jqLhrE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Not a problem - boners alot though.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I will pee in front of a partner, even on a partner but i prefer to sh!t alone..

And wouldn't wanna see a bird sh!t, thats nasty lol


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I am happy to do both infront of my mrs.. She however only pee's infront of me she likes to have some alone time for the number 2's which is fine by me...

She was quite disgusted to find out that I pee in the shower every morning!!


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

sully807 said:


> BLUMKINS ARE KING


My mrs wont have it!! I have asked and I got told HELL NO!! :sad:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

no chance in me takin a dump in front of my ex its the only time you can chill with no interruptions..i'm also reader/surfer (thx to the ipad) while i'm on the throne

as far as im concerned women dont **** or fart


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

prefer to **** alone but if shes about its no big deal....


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have no problem with it but she does. If she wants a shower that day and i need a sh1t, i have to use a different toilet


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I took the door off my bathroom when i had it refitted 8 years ago and as the floor was tiled it was too high for the door to be refitted without the bottom being trimmed down. Due to this my missus wouldn't use my bathroom for the first 6 months we were together!

I didn't have it refitted until this February, 4 months after she moved in. :laugh:


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

It changes the longer you are with your partner, I thinking sh1tting should be avoided after curry nights


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Sh!t infront the missus all the time, dont see the big deal


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Normally wait till she is in the bath & then let loose...

Got her this morning actually, was like "old shoes falling outta the loft" & a proper stinker :laugh:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Hahahaha, funny sh1t...

We do both, but farting is a massive part of humour in our lives, i even gave the kids farting licenses when they was little. My missus has come a long way too, really good at dragging them out, total hole control, or THC, lmao..

If i sh1t and it make a loud plop, my missus will **** herself. hahaha.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

pee, poo and farts all done in front of missus, although i do tend to find she cuts her bath short if i dump whiles shes in the bath! :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

paddyrr3 said:


> pee, poo and farts all done in front of missus, although i do tend to find she cuts her bath short if i dump whiles shes in the bath! :whistling:


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i have no problem peeing in front of the missus, but no way would i do a no2 in front of her.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

I really cant do either... I have had to pee while bf is in the shower cos I was DESPERATE and he was under strict instructions NOT to look!!!! Some things are best kept private...

On the other hand my friends husband calls her to the toilet when he has done a huge poo and shows it to her proudly!!!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

jay631 said:


> She was quite disgusted to find out that I pee in the shower every morning!!


I do that :blush: even if I have just peed the shower makes me wanna go again...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> On the other hand my friends husband calls her to the toilet when he has done a huge poo and shows it to her proudly!!!


 Is he mentally challenged?


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

if i have to sling a slug aint nobody stopping me


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Is he mentally challenged?


Ha ha actually he is highly intelligent but I dont know why he does this - mind you they p1ss and sh*t infront of each other so I dont think she is that bothered.

But another note - how many of you guys have smoked a massive bum cigar and took a picture of it to show your mates??????????


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I used to do all of them and vice versa!!!
> 
> However, A mans poo time is sacred, and time to reflect, surf net and read gadget mags and stuff and basically get away from nagging!!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:-A mans poo time is sacred indeed sir!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB threatens to leave the door open but never does cause deep down he knows how bad his ass smells and he loves me to much to inflict such a thing........

we pee infront of each other no problem however DB gets stage frigen peeage if im watching him so i do it just to wind him up sometimes, il go in there when he realllllly needs a pee and il peer over his shoulder and just watch and he then cant go unless he concentrates really hard but hes usually laughing to much and cant heheheheheheh 

He also tries to pee on me in the shower sometimes and i dont know about it until i turn around and hes aimed my way with a smirk on his face but then the above comes in, and if i catch him before he starts then he cant go mwahahahahahaha

but poopie time is defo something that needs to be kept sacred


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I was at a male friends house recently who I haven't really known all that long, and went upstairs to go for a wee.... shut and locked the door.... unknown to me the lock dnt actually work properly and in he strolls with a roll of andrex in his hand going "here you go.... forgot to tell you upstairs loo was out of toilet paper"

Was like.... err yeah thanks for that  :lol:


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Everything for me, mrs hides the fact that she get no. 2s.

End up choking on the chemicals she thinks masks the smell that was never there!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> ****ings not to bad but if you are gonna horse out a big bad boy then you need the privicy to pull the faces and make the sound effects!


and grasp the sink for dear life nearly pulling it off the wall


----------



## notoriousbenyg (Jan 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I used to do all of them and vice versa!!!
> 
> However, A mans poo time is sacred, and time to reflect, surf net and read gadget mags and stuff and basically get away from nagging!!
> 
> ...


It is a sacred time like you say, I get some of my best thinking done when curling one out.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Doesn't bother me to be honest door open or not but watching your partner or vice versa wiping is an attracted site which I think most would agree like dropping off the kids yeah but come really some of you guys wipe up in front of the misses too... Bit nasty that! :huh:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Epic bump :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Slater8486 said:


> Doesn't bother me to be honest door open or not but watching your partner or vice versa wiping is an attracted site which I think most would agree like dropping off the kids yeah but come really some of you guys wipe up in front of the misses too... Bit nasty that! :huh:


I have naked number two's infront of my mrs

Cheers for the 2010 bump though, board has been quiet for days


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yesterday my ex was in the bath and I came in and took a nice big poo. She hates it. I love it


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Dumping infront of one another is not a problem, but if I know I'm going to drop a torpedo, I create a poo hammock of loo roll in the bowl to catch it and silence the noise.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yesterday my ex was in the bath and I came in and took a nice big poo. She hates it. I love it


Is that the reason she is your ex? lol


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Peeing is fine but having a dump no way. Why would anybody want to share that with anyone else?

The bathroom downstairs has a sign on it that the kids bought me "Dads office" I do some of my best thinking in there! Its "me" time and time to reflect upon how many nuts I actually ate the previous day and I need to chew them more.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread kept me entertained on the train this morning. Can imagine I got some funny looks as I am sat there laughing to my self.

I never bother shutting the door at home, the wife occasionally does. Think the first time I had a dump in front of her was when we were on holiday and I got the trots. As I was spending most of the time on the loo, she got used to just coming into the bathroom when she needed to.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im not bothered at all if she comes in when im curling "in the squat rack" - however different rules apply when she is squatting!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Will per in front of my partner. But never ever poo. Never will.

Problems as a child with going to the toilet has made me very uncomfortable doing a poo with even the door open.

Even in an empty house the door is shut and locked.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

As long as I get to watch it come out of her it's all good


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Me and the mrs always leave the bathroom door open.

No issues from either of us, but we never spend time in their if one or the other is having a dump.

Fortunately we have several bathrooms so not an issue if you want to brush your teeth etc and the other is stinking the place out :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> Dumping infront of one another is not a problem, but if I know I'm going to drop a torpedo, I create a poo hammock of loo roll in the bowl to catch it and silence the noise.


I do this every time. Not a fan of splashback


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

resten said:


> As long as I get to watch it come out of her it's all good


Typical Resten lowering the tone ha


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Typical Resten lowering the tone ha


Any thread will descend into depravity as soon as I join in mate


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I always close and lock the door when I go to the loo, ever since my daughter answered the front door to a delivery man then opened the toilet door (which is right next to the front door) to tell me I needed to sign for a parcel. Delivery man got a lovely view of me sat with my pants down! :lol:

My boyfriend will come into the bathroom while I'm in the shower or bath to have a pee but I've never done the same. I like my privacy when it comes to toilet time.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

No, just no. I don't want to see any bird take a sh1t in front of me. And my poo time is my me time. My ex used to talk to me through the bathroom door and used to drive me up the wall. I think once you see your missus take a dump is when you know the romance has completely gone from your relationship. Unless its on your chest then you are just a kinky fcuker


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> No, just no. I don't want to see any bird take a sh1t in front of me. And my poo time is my me time. My ex used to talk to me through the bathroom door and used to drive me up the wall. I think once you see your missus take a dump is when you know the romance has completely gone from your relationship. *Unless its on your chest then you are just a kinky fcuker*


 :rolleye:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

pee - yes

Sh1t - no lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Just the thought of my misses doing a $hit makes my skin crawl.

She hardly ever farts too, only when she has a morning wee!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the odd p1ss in front of her if I'm gasping and she's brushing her teeth or something, but anything else I do in private, she does everything in private.

Although she does try and let the odd sly fart out under the duvet at night when she thinks I'm asleep, I instantly rip her to bits for it and she's usually mortified.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bear2012 said:


> Is that the reason she is your ex? lol


No, I think she likes the smell secretly. One of those love to hate type situations


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, i do it. she hates it when she is having a relaxing bubble bath and i storm in and have a number 2 its like that old WKD advert if you remember it? If you gotta go you gotta go!! Especially on 6000 cals a day!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why not combine the two and **** on your partner


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Why not combine the two and **** on your partner


What about weeing because have done that plenty of times in the shower with my ex thinking "haha, p1ss me off will you and be nasty to me for no reason, heres a little golden shower while your backs turned"


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol yea. I have done the ****ing thing but it just got messy and tbh not my thing after doing it

Anal is a different story though


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just had the Mrs stand next to me showin off her New foundation in a fancy pump top bottle all I wanted was for her to fuk off so I could p!ss on the seat and shake off in peace


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

We sh!t wipe **** Infront of each other

She's even come in the bedroom and asked me to pass the tissue and she's wiped in our room to 'double check'

I'm a bad influence on her hahahah


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sckeane said:


> We sh!t wipe **** Infront of each other
> 
> She's even come in the bedroom and asked me to pass the tissue and she's wiped in our room to 'double check'
> 
> I'm a bad influence on her hahahah


Your Mrs is actually disgusting man that's male only behavior mine walks out the room to fart... But she farts in her sleep


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

sckeane said:


> We sh!t wipe **** Infront of each other
> 
> She's even come in the bedroom and asked me to pass the tissue and she's wiped in our room to 'double check'
> 
> I'm a bad influence on her hahahah


I'd have to get rid. That behaviour is too 'ladish' haa


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Breda said:


> Your Mrs is actually disgusting man that's male only behavior mine walks out the room to fart... But she farts in her sleep


Hahaha I have no idea what's happened mate she was a complete Barbie now she has no shame with me lol. Naaaa she farts too... Crazy girl. You would NEVER imagine her being like this if you saw her Jesus christ


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Hahaha I have no idea what's happened mate she was a complete Barbie now she has no shame with me lol. Naaaa she farts too... Crazy girl. You would NEVER imagine her being like this if you saw her Jesus christ


She'll get caught slippin 1 day and let off in front of a family member or your boys. You need to have a word and fix her up cos her sexiness does no warrant or excuse that kinda behavior


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Breda said:


> She'll get caught slippin 1 day and let off in front of a family member or your boys. You need to have a word and fix her up cos her sexiness does no warrant or excuse that kinda behavior


Hahaha imagine


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Both poop wee vomit sneeze whatever infront of each other. Sometimes if my misses drops a big log I congratulate her and she giggles lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

We used to be really respectful to each other, after 13 years its slowly slipped to the point I'll walk upstairs and she'll be sat with the toilet door open taking a sh!t with a *** in her mouth. Her excuse, I didn't know you were coming up lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

I got no problems taking sh1t infront of the misses in fact I do it quite regularly well she's showering only thing p1sses her off when flush the toilet and shower water goes cold.

She will pee infront of me but never bust out a log something I'm quite grateful of don't think our relationship could take that.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

My mrs went to pee once, and i went in and pee'd between her legs. she was mortified; she didnt seem to understand how hilarious it was until she looks back on it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Kloob said:


> My mrs went to pee once, and i went in and pee'd between her legs. she was mortified; she didnt seem to understand how hilarious it was until she looks back on it.


I've done this many times, always try and jet wash her pumpum !


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Right got to put this in here as it happened today.......

Abbi decided she needed a poo so off she went. 5 minutes later I am in need of a wee so went to the bottom of the stairs to check everything was ok and Abbi is stood waiting in the bathroom and I asked what was up, her reply was "I am waiting for my floater to go" I was like "don't worry about it I need a wee" but she persisted and flushed again only for the fooker to still be there after so I went up anyway and I nearly bloody died when I got to the toilet. IT WAS FOOKING MASSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was shocked that something so big could come from someone so small :lol: I flushed again anyway and it went luckily, was pretty intimidated if i'm honest.

I just thought I would share that experience lmao

In her defence though she is ill and did attempt to flush twice!!!


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

We don't watch each other but if I'm upstairs on the thrown ill have a full blow conversation while she is downstairs, its the norm ????

I have some of my best urika moments while dropping the kids off


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

I have to be alone during cacka mala time i enjoy the peace and quiet until i drop 1 and the resulting splash breaks the sound barrier. oh i love a good crap can spend an hour in there browsing the internet on tablet only downside is the wipe up operation after.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't mind p1ssing or the mrs p1ssing infront of me..but if she tried to take a sh1te infront of me I would sh1te on her chest

If I need a sh1te il just say am away to drop the kids off at the pool :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> Haha I bet she loves you for posting this


Haha, she laughed her head off when I told her what I had wrote


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll wipe my ar5e and show her the sh*t. I don't care.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'd be a hypocrite if I complained about the misses having a pee when I'm in the room. What with her doing it on my face, I'd find it hard to be concerned about her using a toilet instead


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Right got to put this in here as it happened today.......
> 
> Abbi decided she needed a poo so off she went. 5 minutes later I am in need of a wee so went to the bottom of the stairs to check everything was ok and Abbi is stood waiting in the bathroom and I asked what was up, her reply was "I am waiting for my floater to go" I was like "don't worry about it I need a wee" but she persisted and flushed again only for the fooker to still be there after so I went up anyway and I nearly bloody died when I got to the toilet. IT WAS FOOKING MASSIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was shocked that something so big could come from someone so small :lol: I flushed again anyway and it went luckily, was pretty intimidated if i'm honest.
> 
> ...


I'd have kept it 



GeordieSteve said:


> I'd be a hypocrite if I complained about the misses having a pee when I'm in the room. What with her doing it on my face, I'd find it hard to be concerned about her using a toilet instead


This haha.

Only thinf that bugs me about a girl using the loo on front of me is if I can't watch whatever it is coming out :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

resten said:


> *I'd have kept it *
> 
> This haha.
> 
> Only thinf that bugs me about a girl using the loo on front of me is if I can't watch whatever it is coming out :lol:


Because your a wrong 'un haha


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Never when taking a dump

We have a small place... mrs sometimes shouts at me when I'm doing a dresden.

peeing is fine though...ain't no thang.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

on my diet, If I need to crap then I need to crap there is no waiting for that! so if shes in the bath I'm coming in im afraid and I'll open the window for her on my way out


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone ****ed in the sink to save waiting?


----------

